# Scored 322AC



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Just scored this Hudson from a Facebook friend on the American Flyer FB page for $130.00. Nice, clean, very good condition. Recently serviced, runs, smokes great. Will post video after I get it.


----------



## AmFlyerMike (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow! It is really beautiful. Almost makes me want to no longer be the last person in the planet not on Facebook. Very nice score!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

you stink! Yours is cleaner than mine and I paid almost double.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Where is the like button when I need it :eyes: Nice pick up.

Carl


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the thumbs up....these were the owners pics. Let's hope it really looks this way when I get it. I'm sure it will or I wouldn't have bought it. I actually found many nice folks on the American Flyer Facebook page who feel the same as the folks here. We're all in love with our vintage Flyers and care enough to share our knowledge as well as learn from others. And there is a lot of wheelin and dealin going on as well as inidivdual stories of layout construction, customizations, repairs, etc. If you already have a Facebook account, check them out.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have two or three other Hudsons in my stable, but only one of those in running condition -- a SIT. This one should be a "ready-to-run" out of the mail box when it arrives. And since I'm creating a layout as we speak to dazzle my little 2 y.o. grandson, what better way to utilize this piece. I checked old catalogs and saw that in 1949 this engine was offered in a freight and passenger set. Think I'll go with the passenger set -- I have a 718R mail car and several 650R coaches. This should look great rumblin' around the rails to my wide-eyed grandson....


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I have two or three other Hudsons in my stable, but only one of those in running condition -- a SIT. This one should be a "ready-to-run" out of the mail box when it arrives. And since I'm creating a layout as we speak to dazzle my little 2 y.o. grandson, what better way to utilize this piece. I checked old catalogs and saw that in 1949 this engine was offered in a freight and passenger set. Think I'll go with the passenger set -- I have a 718R mail car and several 650R coaches. This should look great rumblin' around the rails to my wide-eyed grandson....


N/B/F: Nice-Nice engine! :appl:Running those cars that you indicated are link type couplers. Will you change your new 322 back to link?? Just curious as picture shows someone changed it to knuckle. Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, I know. Not sure. Hate to take a hammer to this one to change it back. I may just find a semi-junker red 650 coach and use that as a transition car adding a knuckle on one end.


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

That IS a nice model...looks to be fairly accurate,especially for what's supposed to be a "toy". I bet it runs really well,too.

Mark in Oregon


----------



## budro6968 (Dec 29, 2013)

*322 question?*

Hello all, The 322, did they make them with the smoke unit in the boiler also? I saw one on e-bay with the smoke in the boiler. I also saw one SIT. Or did someone just swap in a different chassis. They both were not an AC, just 322. Thanks ... Bud....


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

budro6968 said:


> Hello all, The 322, did they make them with the smoke unit in the boiler also? I saw one on e-bay with the smoke in the boiler. I also saw one SIT. Or did someone just swap in a different chassis. They both were not an AC, just 322. Thanks ... Bud....


Bud: Yes;made them both ways; made way more SIB then SIT. Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> Bud: Yes;made them both ways; made way more SIB then SIT. Larry


I have one of each also.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Just scored this Hudson from a Facebook friend on the American Flyer FB page for $130.00. Nice, clean, very good condition. Recently serviced, runs, smokes great. Will post video after I get it.
> 
> View attachment 33761
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!


----------



## budro6968 (Dec 29, 2013)

*322 Flyer*

I have been trying to get one on ebay but the bidding has been getting out of my price range. It seems that most of the high priced stuff is broken in some way. It also really gets me when the seller claims an Item to be "untested". When I look at the thousands of sales in train stuff that these sellers have done Why can't someone put a couple tracks together and hook up a transformer. How hard is that? I guess what I'm saying is congrats to the score I'm a little envious. Thanks... Bud...


----------



## budro6968 (Dec 29, 2013)

*322 Question*



llskis said:


> Bud: Yes;made them both ways; made way more SIB then SIT. Larry


Thanks Larry, I Think I like the SIB better but would like to score both just for fun. I am working on collecting some stuff to build a layout. I have bought a lot of junk and will be busy trying to get stuff to run starting with my 303 loco and basic figure 8 track. The 303 doesn't want to run yet. I took it apart and cleaned the commutator and brushes and holder but it still kind of hums and barely moves. I can rotate the armature and the wheels move ok. I guess the next move is to get in to the e unit in the tender. I takes me back to when I was a little kid and first got this train set. The smell of the old oil and grease. 66 years and it still looks pretty good after me and my brother tortured this and his marx trains.


----------



## FlyerDoc (Jan 24, 2014)

*322*

Simply beautiful. If it runs half as good as it looks, you got a great deal. Nice score!


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

budro6968.... Just send it off to one of the 303 Doctors here in the forum. I did, and turned the stress and aggrevation into fun again. Love to hear the chuffs and choke on the smoke!


----------

